# Simpsons Stream!?



## tobee (30. Juli 2007)

Ich bin gerade auf die Seite http://www.simpson-tv.fr gestoßen und wollte fragen ob jemand
so eine Seite auf deutsch oder englisch kennt.


----------



## zirag (12. August 2007)

Hi,
Es gibt ab und zu einen ShoutCast Stream von Saltwaterchimp.com in Low Quality ( Qualität reicht aber eigentlich ) aber wie ich gesehen habe, ist der nicht dauerhaft verfügbar, aber wenn man dafür bezahlt gibt es wohl high Quality streams und man kommt immer drauf.
Wenn man die kostenlose LQ version schauen will, ist der Server meistens voll.

http://www.saltwaterchimp.com

sonst wüsst ich auch nichts, es gab mal noch sowas, aber den Name weiss ich nicht mehr.

aber auf SWC gibt es auch u.a. Futurama, Malcom in the Middle, MythBusters, Scrubs usw

mfg


----------



## MiMi (19. September 2007)

http://www.allfg.org kann man neuerdings auf englisch und deutsch schaun. und stage6.divx.com


----------



## kony (8. November 2007)

Ja, ich kann dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen. Da gibt es eine Seite die heißt http://www.simpsonsonline.dl.am. Dort sind viele Folgen von der Kultserie drauf.

Viel Spaß beim Schauen


----------



## mp17 (26. November 2007)

hier kann man auch welche gucken: simpsonstreams.ath.cx


----------

